# When do you test?



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Evening ladies. Just wondered at what point in the 2ww you guys test? When can an early pregnancy be picked up? I'm now officially a 2 day lates, but am too scared to test. I looked at the home test I bought and it says you can only test with it from the 1st day after you're late? (20ml it says on the packet?) I don't know the eact date I ovulated (between date 14 and 19 by blood tests), and this is now CD35. I feel ridiculous for being to scared to even test-guess I  just want don't want to see a negative  I've had definate AF symptoms, and expected to start around day 33 as usual, but they've now stopped apart from the aching (.)(.)  . Just never been 2 days late while on the clomid - I even updated my signature to say cycle 8 was neg because I was so sure it was. Buy now I just feels like I'm starting to raise my hopes, most likely for nothing. Should I just go for it and test tomorrow morning if still no sign of AF?  This is a total mind screw!
Would very much value others opinions and experiences xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Clairey  I know the feeling  awful to see neg on test eh  but it sound like you have a very good chance so try to be brave and test now  then you will sleep and  .
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Becky. Do you think the test I've got will be ok to use at night? It said there's more HCG present in the morning, so to do it then? I think we've pretty mich convinced ourselves its negative, just don't want to be confirmed correct! Also worried by all the AF symptoms, cramping etc  xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes you can test tonight as you did say your 2 day late  as if you wanted to test say day 12 then yes you would have to test on the 1st pee of the morning  but because you are 2 day late so you can test anytime ok  and I am pretty sure you will feel so much better once you done it.
Will be thinking of you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, tested this morning and still not sure. It was a very cheapie test   (like 49p for free from a home bargains!) and the control line was very clear, dark pink, then line in the other box was very faint pink line(but visible). It's a 20ml HCG. DH doesn't think the line is dark enough to be a positive. I can feel my hopes starting to build now though, which is scaring me a bit. Still no sign of AF, period like cramping has stopped. Should I buy a more accurate test do you think? Or get a blood test? Don't want to look like a fool at the docs if it's neg tho.
Thanks for your support Becky - feeling very stressed right now!
xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Claire  go and get the proper test like clearblue test that will come up 1-2 or 2-3 week pregnant  so no more cheapest test as pinky line sound good.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Any line is a positive doesn't hold true for the cheapie testsi had 2 false positives with these tests - tryaclearblue digital or a first response - sounds promising though good luck xx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Try a propper test. I used the £1 shop tests and they didn't pick up I was pregnant until a week after the first response did.

Good luck!


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies, will nip out to tesco at lunchtime and buy a clearblue one.  Do you know if I can take that anytime of should I wait until tomorrow morning? Never actually gotten this far for a BFP to even be a possibility, so don't actually know what to do with the tests!
xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes get the test  try not to wee for 3 hour then do the test today  good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Let us know how you get on   xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Right, been to Tesco, and now of course I don't even need to pee   they didn't have any of the digital ones in stock (rubbish little tesco metro) so I've got a clearblue pack of 3 that either show up as a cross or as a line - will that be more repliable than my cheapie? i thought as it was brand it might be better than the tesco own ones?
Away to drink a gallon of water and hold it in until I get home.
Thank you all so much for your support - will let you all know the result either way!
xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Will be praying hard for your dream as I got to test on Saturday too  let us know xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Those tests are good hun,that's one I used and got my bfp!!good luck pet,thinkin of u!!

Jenna xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Urgh, DH insisting we wait until tomorrow morning to test again, because the leaflet in it says morning pee is best to use. No sign of AF still, so keeping fingers crossed! Will check in 2mo xxx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh. My. God. Gave into tempation and tested again tonight, definately looked like a cross on the clearblue. yikes! There was a definate up and down line on the test - both DH and I thoght it was a + sign as son as we saw it.  Away to the suprmarket to buy some more brands and will checkagain i the morning.  m I allowed to get a wee bit excited yet?!?!?!
xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Claire  yes you can as I knew you would be pregnant lol  and congrat are in order  so no need to test again in the morning  but up to you and well done.
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Becky - think I'll try and get a blood test done just to confirm aswell - just doesn't quite feel real! My clinic waned me to let them know if/when I got a positive test result, so will call them tomorrow. Also drove to the next town and bought tesco and asda ow brand tests aswell, just ot be on the safe side! Plus there's something very pleasing about seeing the positive on the test  
It's bizarre - we've spent so long worryin about not getting pregnant, and now we're worried about staying that way - I guess it never ends!
Best of luck on Saturday, will have my fingers crossed 4 u! xxxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

clairey ive been following this thread and so pleased it looks positive for you!! heres to a happy healthy 9 months ahead!!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Claire  did you go to your GP for blood test as I assume they would give you the result later  and let us know what number it is.
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did two other test this morning. The first one was an asda one that came out very faint, then I did a clear blue that came through really strongly. Both looked positive though   I phoned the clinic at the hospital this morning, and they booked me in for an early pregnancy scan at 7 weeks (May 22nd). They said there was no need to go to the doctors for a blood test, as all my urine tests came back positive, and she said the home tests as less sensitive than blood tests, so if it's showing positive with an evening pee, then is def enough hormone there. So I guess I won't find out what my HCG number is? Unless maybe they take bloods at the scan? 
Feeling fine though, would probably be more reassured if I was throwing up though tbh!
xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh Claire  bet your glad you done the test that now you can be happy and relax and as for blood test the clinic doesn't do blood test  but if I was you I still go to my GP to have blood test as all women do  to know how strong your sweetie is and it free anyway from GP  Bet your exciting for your 7 week scan now lol.
So so happy for you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm, got meetings at work all morning tomorrow, might phone when I get home and see if they can squeeze me in in the afternoon at some point. Could always go next week I suppose. Does it need to be the GP or can I ask for a nurse appointment to have it done? My surgery has on the day doc appts if you phone early, so can get one of those if it needs to be a doc that requests it.
Very excited about 7 week scan now, as it doesn't feel like it's that far away. but 7 weeks sounds quite far on (to me anyway!) I thought that would be like in 4 weeks time rather than a week and a half?! Don't understand how it's counted?!
xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well most clinic like to have either 6 or 7 week scan so once you see HB they like to sign you off then GP will sort out midwife and 12 week scan but lot of women have private scan at either 9 or 10 week as from 7 week to 12 week is a long time not knowing  blah blah  So do get doctor or nurse to do blood test for you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Becky, will phone them tomorrow at 8 when they open and see if i can get a appointment for the afternoon. If there's no nurse ones a doctor should be able to do it, right?
Been reading though (this has not been a productive day at the office!), and I'm concerned already that we'll be too early to see much. But then you'd imagine they have you back like a week later to see a HB?
Oooo, will go and investigate private scans I think - 12 weeks seems an absolute age away, it'd be right at the end of june
xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Uve no call to get a blood test pet,not everyone does either!ul just torture urself,also I wouldn't advise a private scan either,I no its a long wait but realistically if u had a scan at 9 wks and god forbid anythin was wrong u couldn't do anythin anyway,just enjoy it xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I second what Jen has said, my clinic don't do blood tests either - i did a couple of clear blue digitals to check it chaned from 2-3 to 3+ so I could tell the level was rising though.  A single blood test is meaningless as everyone has different levels it's raising over a period of time that is relevant so you need a minimum of 2.

Scan wise, if you have any concerns between 7 and 12 weeks then your EPAU will scan you otherwise just enjoy being pregnant! 

Best of luck for the bumpiest ride of your life lol xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW - hop onto the waiting for early scans group there will be loads of support there for you x


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi ladies, thanks for the advice. It just feels so hard to be relaxed about it all! Will pop over to the early scans page and will hopefully feel reassured!
xxx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I know it's hard and trust me it doesn't get easier  xx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Clairey!!

My clinic never do bloods either so dont worry its quite common. Hope the time passes quick and your scan will be here before you know it. I think on the main page somewhere there is a calculator to work out how far along you are and your due date! 

xx


----------



## clairey179 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Amz, will have a look and see if I can work it out! Going to try and keep mega busy until the 22nd


----------

